# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Sao máy em vào [url]Http://id.zing.vn[/url] không được

## truongseomxh24

sao máy em vào http://id.zing.vn không được


máy em vào các trang liên quan đến tài khoản của vinagame thì đều ko vào được và nó ra như là vậy nè

nhưng vẩn kích vào link đc và nó ra thế này

ai bít tại sao ko!???
máy em cài kaperkey crack! và win 7!
nhưng em đã tắt kaperkey khi lên web rùi mà vẩn bik thế! hix! mơi mua các card mà ko bít sao nạp hết! hix!^[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]^^[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]^^[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]^

----------


## hoang_kisirong

vấn đề của bạn là do mạng internet bạn đang sử dụng, mạng của bạn chặn trang web này. để vào được trang zing, bạn chỉ cần kết nối với mạng internet khác. hoặc bạn có thể sử dụng phần mềm ultrasurf để vào, rất đơn giản. tải về rồi chạy phần mềm : 



> http://www.ultrareach.com/download_en.htm


p/s: trường hợp của bạn giống y hệt như mình gặp phải ở trường, mạng wifi của trường mình chặn lại hết các trang zing, games...

----------


## nguyenthypro

*hii*

nếu máy bạn mới bi vao ngày 2 3 tháng 2 năm 2011 thì đó không phải do máy của bạn hay phần mềm diệt vi rút đâu, ma la do vinagame da làm lỗi tang đó. neu thấy đúng nhớ thank minh nha.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## vytieubao

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d

----------

